# Bad photo of turkey eggs...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

...that came from a road killed hen during the spring of 2001
You will notice how the eggs form and take special notice of the very small one in the middle of the plate, there were 12 of them that size in there making the total egg count something like 20!!!
That hen also had a 4 1/2 inch beard...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool. If preserved, those would make a great teaching aid for a high school biology class. I notice the fully developed one didn't break. The next time my daughter has to do one of those egg-drop contests at school I'll suggest putting the egg inside a turkey  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Were they good? And how did you prepare them? They look like Roma tomatoes to me.

Speaking of eggs, I fried an egg, put it over some slices of deli ham, topped with a little velveeta, buttered up some bread and fried the sammitch, then put a slice of tomato and onion on it and a little spicey mustard and miracle whip this past weekend. Man was that good!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I froze the eggs but the white one has been in the fridge all this time...


----------

